# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Korean Ginseng Capsules...is it possible to overdo it?

## NiceGuyResearcher

Title: Korean Ginseng Capsules...is it possible to overdo it?

Background: I just got a clean bill of health from a recent physical. No kidney stones, no enlarged heart, a prostate gland that's not cause for worry etc.,

and I'm just low on energy.... all the juice is out of my blood stream since I stopped about 3 months ago,

I stopped taking Animal Pak 44 vitamins recently thanks to the suggestions of member, Almost Gone. thank you, Almost Gone....

I don't like coffee, since it discolors one's teeth and on tv I heard in a film, "it flattens one's adrenals"? (not sure what that means).... it also causes stomach problems (coffee does)....

so, 

In order to combat loss of energy
I've taken ginseng capsules before; 

the particular one that I have right now is Korean Ginseng by Swanson, (Swanson brand) 500 mg per capsule, it arrived last week

the recommended dosage is 1 capsule, 1 to 2 x per day with food.

the good ones from my recollection and from the one mentioned above, which I recently opened smells awesome-- Herby Mmmm

Like it smells like good cannabis, minus the sides getting your teeth yellow from smoking it or getting paranoid (thankfully, although I'm a Californian, I don't use rec or med cannabis), I don't need that expensive stuff in my life now, although i'm not a social justice warrior agst it.

So, unlike caffeine tablets that have 75 mgs of calciium, which may lead to calcium deposits in the kidney,

Can I go over and beyond the suggested dosage?

It's a capsule that smells herby and it's not a hard dense calcium tablet like the kind made by i.e. Prolab 200 mgs per tab

Can anyone overdo Ginseng, if I get jittery I'd just take a very small 0.2 mg of clonipin a benzo

Or I'd take Melatonin, if I have trouble sleeping or... doxyclamine succinate...known more as "Sudafed" 

Is it the case that the yo yo of getting up naturally (by naturally i mean by coffee or green tea or other caffeinated beverage) and then taking a chill pill as above mentioned to sleep or to calm down-- is that almost like tough on the heart?

What in the street drug world would be called going in opposite directions like a speedball shot?

You may wonder: when is it ever good to take more than the suggested dose?

Well, if that's the case, should I just buy a stronger brand of Ginseng and stick to the suggested dose?


Thanks, I am really tired...and some of that might being indoors now with my really varied and big, / extensive home gym, even with the windows open, I maybe just breathing too much indoor carbon dioxide air? (that also may explain my recent quirky sense of humor) You know 24 hr fitness in So. Cal has very very limited gym hours and my local gym does not answer their phone.

I'm not going to just attack this fatigue which is again Not caused by a medical problem since I passed a physical w/ a clean bill of health and per my doc, I'm "fit or healthy on paper" ...by Just Testosterone Booster or Tribulus alone (currently I take 1500 mgs of Tribulus, comprised of 2 capsules per day)

I'd like to attack this fatigue with not just Tribulus, but with other herbs....

maybe I need the other Ginseng's like Tong. Ali or Shilati or Ashwanga? (forgive me if i didn't spell them right, but they are popular herbs)

thanks again for any suggestions.... Basically, it's a powdery herb: Ginseng, and does not contain calcium, so ... can an over 40 person like me, I'm 49 y.o., can I take 4-7 of these Ginseng caps without suffering any negative long term consequences like heart damage?

thanks... (pic attachments)

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

You may note: at least 3 people Celebrities, have had heart attacks, going in 2 different directions. up and down: River Pheonix and John Belushi and Roy Orbison. Taking stimulants like speed and downers benzo diazepams (both of which work in the opposite direction may be tough on the heart. The same may hold true for Clen and valium....or for caffeine and valium or for too many ginseng capsules and sleeping pills.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

> I've tried Korean Ginseng but can only tolerate it in smaller doses. 500mg would have me wired up. I use a mix of herbs called "Total Focus Organic Energy" very occasionally (less than once a week). I've included a couple of pics. A single capsule gives me laser like mental focus but I have taken it with green tea (no decaf) before and that was too much. I was jittery and my thoughts were racing.
> 
> Tongkat Ali (aka Longjack), shilajit and mucuna pruriens are legit, in my experience. If you are taking a TRT level dose of test, you may not notice them as much, but if you are natty or close to it, I highly recommend them. I also take Ashwaganda nightly, and like one combined with ginger.
> 
> Attachment 180666 Attachment 180667


Thanks so much. This great. I copied and pasted it. Some of the big vitamin stacks back in the late 1980s Cybergenetics, not sure if you remember that brand. Several large vitamin stacks that would make the urine fluroesce. Their sponsor was a little known before and after bodybuilder, Franco Santoriello who later became an IFBB Pro....well these along with Animal Pak, probably leave a granuolar sediment and are hard on the kidneys and wear out I think the filters. I doubt fine Ginseng powder capsules do that. In fact, Animal pak is so weird that some of them without fail crumble in transit from either Amazon or The makers of animal pak, not sure if it's TwinLab.

----------


## tcw

Why did you quit Test ?

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

> Why did you quit Test ?


because, almost every time i did an IM, mostly my Pecs, I'd cough like some of the oil got into a nicked vein.

i also had an abcess in a glute in 2012

those that never had an abcess, can go an entire career of 20 or more years w/ no problems injecting IM

imagine after every IM injection, you'd wonder what the warm spot was... even though, it might be normal to get injection site reaction... warmness in the delt, etc., the glute...you'd monitor it, worried as heck because you once had a horrible, painful & embarrassing experience with an abcess in your left ass muscle.

sorry, but my IM injection days of Test are over.

----------


## DinAZ

It is possible to overdo ANYTHING. The cliché "Everything in moderation" exists for a reason. You can die from drinking too much water, so yes, it is possible to overdo it on stimulant pills.

----------

